# [s] Das teuerste MTB der Welt.



## zuki (13. Februar 2011)

Moin,

eine selten dämliche Frage. Aber welches CC Bike ist derzeit das teuerste, in Serie gebaute Bike?


----------



## david99 (13. Februar 2011)

Mein Tip:

Cannondale Flash / Scalpel Team Ultimate 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (13. Februar 2011)

Spin bietet leider 
keine kompletträder an.
http://www.spin-system.de/epo.htm


----------



## zuki (13. Februar 2011)

Beides gut. Wobei das Cannondale natürlich den Vorgaben entspricht. Ich hätte auch auf Cannondale getippt.


----------



## onspeed (13. Februar 2011)

scalpel ultimate


----------



## Baumarktbomber (13. Februar 2011)

Passt zwar nicht in den CC Bereich, aber Nicolai Nucleon E2. Allein der Rahmen kostet zwischen 4650 und 6000 Euro.


----------



## Sahnie (15. Februar 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Spin bietet leider
> keine kompletträder an.
> http://www.spin-system.de/epo.htm



Klar, ist Einzelanfertigung auf Maß, aber 1000 Gramm wiegt mein 350 Euro-Carbon-Rahmen auch. Das ist ein 1/15 vom Spin-Preis.


----------



## dor michü (15. Februar 2011)

WeiÃ auch nicht warum der so teuer ist...bei Corratec ein auf maÃ gefertigter Carbon Rahmen "nur" 2000â¬ aber be einem gewicht unter 1000g in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe.
Das Scapel ist schon das teuerste denke ich....auÃer evtl. noch irgendeine Hinterhofschmiede.

Michi


----------



## divergent! (15. Februar 2011)

weil spin german high technology und deutsche handarbeit ist....da sind andere stundenlöhne und abgaben fällig. von daher muss man da einfach mehr rechnen wie bei nem rahmen von corratec der nicht im geringsten den ansprüchen und individuellen lösungen entspricht wie ein spin.

das ist so als würdest du ein würfel oder schmolke titanrahmen mit nem litespeed oder moots vergleichen......da sind welten dazwischen


----------



## zuki (15. Februar 2011)

Ich wusste übrigens gar nicht, dass es ein Unternehmen gibt, welches die technischen Möglichkeiten hat Carbonrahmen in Deutschland zu backen.

Ist es zudem nicht ein riesiger Aufwand die Rohlinge nach Maß zu fertigen?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Februar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> das ist so als würdest du ein würfel oder schmolke titanrahmen mit nem litespeed oder moots vergleichen......da sind welten dazwischen



Ganz bin ich deiner Meinung nicht, die Cube Rahmen werden von Lynskey gebaut. Welten sind da nicht dazwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Februar 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich wusste übrigens gar nicht, dass es ein Unternehmen gibt, welches die technischen Möglichkeiten hat Carbonrahmen in Deutschland zu backen.
> 
> Ist es zudem nicht ein riesiger Aufwand die Rohlinge nach Maß zu fertigen?



Meinst Du mit backen eine spezielle Carbonfertigungstechnik? Wenn es schlicht um die Produktion in Deutschland geht, dann schau mal bei AX Lightness oder Nordischer Rahmenbau vorbei.


----------



## cluso (15. Februar 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich wusste übrigens gar nicht, dass es ein Unternehmen gibt, welches die technischen Möglichkeiten hat Carbonrahmen in Deutschland zu backen.
> 
> Ist es zudem nicht ein riesiger Aufwand die Rohlinge nach Maß zu fertigen?



Du weisst schon wie die Spinrahmen gebaut werden?


----------



## elrond (15. Februar 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich wusste übrigens gar nicht, dass es ein Unternehmen gibt, welches die technischen Möglichkeiten hat Carbonrahmen in Deutschland zu backen.
> 
> Ist es zudem nicht ein riesiger Aufwand die Rohlinge nach Maß zu fertigen?



Da sieht man mal wie die Marketingverblödungsstrategie verschiedener Großhersteller von Erfolg gekrönt ist, die dem Endverbraucher weißmachen wollen, daß Carbon nur in Fernost, weil dort ja das Knoffhoff vorhanden ist, möglich ist. Was glaubst du was in Deutschland und Europa alles an tatsächlichen Hightech Produkten aus Carbon gefertigt werden, gegen die so ein Velorahmen einfach nur ein schlechter Witz ist?


----------



## Aalex (16. Februar 2011)

der typ hinter spin is professor und macht den kram nebenbei alleine und in Deutschland. Das Zeug wird also nicht von irgendwelchen Chinesen gebastelt, sondern eben von einer studierten Fachkraft in Deutschland, der darüber hinaus auf die Kohle nicht angewiesen ist.

der hat den preis extra so hoch angesetzt, damit auch ja niemand auf die idee kommt so einen Rahmen haben zu wollen. Falls sich aber dann doch mal ein Irrer dafür interessiert macht er damit eben auch mal ein paar Mark.

Würde ich haargenau so machen. Norah Rahmen kosten auch um den Dreh 5 scheine. Völlig in Ordnung für einen Maßrahmen. ist ja nicht an einem wochenende erledigt so ein Teil. Das unterschätzen wohl die meisten.


das teuerste Serienradel dürfte aber in der Tat das Scalpel Ultimate sein. ein noch teureres fällt mir gerade nicht ein


Fertigen lässt sich so ein Rahmen, wenn man es tube to tube fertigt dann ohne größere Anpassungen. Wenn man da mal die Formen für die Rohre hat ist das ok. 
Ausgelegt werden muss halt dann neu und die Rohre werden anders zusammengefügt, aber sonst...
Es sei denn es kommt ein 2,30 Riese um die Ecke und die Form für das Oberrohr ist nur 630mm lang. dann is doof


----------



## zuki (16. Februar 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wie die Marketingverblödungsstrategie verschiedener Großhersteller von Erfolg gekrönt ist, die dem Endverbraucher weißmachen wollen, daß Carbon nur in Fernost, weil dort ja das Knoffhoff vorhanden ist, möglich ist. Was glaubst du was in Deutschland und Europa alles an tatsächlichen Hightech Produkten aus Carbon gefertigt werden, gegen die so ein Velorahmen einfach nur ein schlechter Witz ist?



Naja. Ich bin aus beruflichen Gründen nicht "ganz" unkundig was die Werkstofftechnik betrifft... Für mich war es jedenfalls neu, dass ein Deutsches Unternehmen ausgestattet ist um Carbonrahmen zu fertigen, Was ich natürlich begrüße.

Das natürlich im Flugzeugbau und der Fahrzeugtechnik Kohlenstoff in Deutschland, bzw. Europa verarbeitet wird, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## divergent! (16. Februar 2011)

es gibt sogar genug bastler in deutschland die ihre rahmen bauen

dafür gibts ebenso tolle beispiele....sag nur norbert oder mr.hyde ausm nachbarforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (16. Februar 2011)

oder coparni, oder den alex, der baut auch gerade


----------



## cone-A (16. Februar 2011)

Die Frage widerspricht sich irgendwie selbst. Ab einer gewissen Preisklasse kaufe ich doch nicht mehr von der Stange, sondern will etwas individuelles.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Februar 2011)

cone-A schrieb:


> Die Frage widerspricht sich irgendwie selbst. Ab einer gewissen Preisklasse kaufe ich doch nicht mehr von der Stange, sondern will etwas individuelles.


 

klar, sehe ich auch so
aber es gibt genug menschen die sich damit nicht befassen wollen oder können, aber genug kohle haben ,
 etwas teures wollen und im shop sich von einem sehr edlen komplettbike begeistern können, 
anfangs 90er hatten wir framesets ht`s für über 3000fr....- die 1 2 jahre alte wandhänger wurden zusammengebaut
( natürlich mit alles was gut und teuer war) und schwupps waren sie weg


----------



## divergent! (16. Februar 2011)

zur not mal eme99 fragen der kennt sich da aus


----------



## IceQ- (16. Februar 2011)

War Meridas Nitety Six nicht auch mal extrem teuer?

@ Zuki
wenn das wohl ein Prof macht, kann es gut sein, dass er eventuelle Universitäten Kapazitäten nutzen kann. da brauch er dann gar keine extra Austattung, wenn er dazu Prof. in Materialwissenschaften ist, erübrigt sich bei mir jeglicher Zweifel.


----------



## zuki (16. Februar 2011)

cone-A schrieb:


> Die Frage widerspricht sich irgendwie selbst. Ab einer gewissen Preisklasse kaufe ich doch nicht mehr von der Stange, sondern will etwas individuelles.



Ich sagte ja eingangs, die Frage ist irgendwo dämlich. Wir kommen nur öfter mal beim biken darauf, wie viel Kohle man wohl locker machen könnte wenn man endlich mal den 6er im Lotto hat.

Aber natürlich ist ein Selbstaufbau immer die erste Wahl. Ein Maßrahmen wäre die Krönung .


----------



## dor michü (16. Februar 2011)

ach ja son 6er im Lotto...."träum"

ich bin schon zu geizig für den Lottoschein;-)


----------



## xl1200l (16. Februar 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> eine selten dämliche Frage. Aber welches CC Bike ist derzeit das teuerste, in Serie gebaute Bike?


 


meine Meinung:

Dämliche Frage!!


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Februar 2011)

20.000. Und dann hat es nicht mal Bremsen, Schaltung oder Federung. (Gut, ob man da jetzt von Serienfertigung sprechen kann... Kleinstserie halt.)


----------



## divergent! (17. Februar 2011)

in hässlichkeit aber auch nicht zu toppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (17. Februar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> 20.000. Und dann hat es nicht mal Bremsen, Schaltung oder Federung. (Gut, ob man da jetzt von Serienfertigung sprechen kann... Kleinstserie halt.)



Du hast schon die Fragestellung gelesen?



zuki schrieb:


> * Das teuerste MTB der Welt.
> 
> *Moin,
> 
> eine selten dämliche Frage. Aber welches* CC Bike* ist derzeit das teuerste, in Serie gebaute Bike?


----------



## Sahnie (17. Februar 2011)

Ganz vorne dürfte auch der Roseversand stehen, mit seinem Thrill Hill Sl-Carbonfully für 8400 Euro. Ob die Dinger auch verkauft wurden? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Februar 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> Du hast schon die Fragestellung gelesen?



Offensichtlich nicht. Danke, Herr Oberlehrer.


----------



## cluso (17. Februar 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Naja. Ich bin aus beruflichen Gründen nicht "ganz" unkundig was die Werkstofftechnik betrifft... Für mich war es jedenfalls neu, dass ein Deutsches Unternehmen ausgestattet ist um Carbonrahmen zu fertigen, Was ich natürlich begrüße.




Nicht nur eines.


----------



## zuki (18. Februar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> 20.000. Und dann hat es nicht mal Bremsen, Schaltung oder Federung. (Gut, ob man da jetzt von Serienfertigung sprechen kann... Kleinstserie halt.)



Dieses Rad sieht auch noch sche... aus. Dafür würde ich keine 10 Euro bezahlen.



			
				Sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz vorne dürfte auch der Roseversand stehen, mit seinem Thrill Hill  Sl-Carbonfully für 8400 Euro. Ob die Dinger auch verkauft wurden? Keine  Ahnung.



Die ganz teuren Dinger werden nur in Kleinstmengen verkauft. Das soll der Marke eine gewisse Strahlkraft verleihen. Ein Mitarbeiter von Principia hat mir mal erzählt, dass von dem absoluten Top Modell 10 Stück verkauft wurden und mehr wurde auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Februar 2011)

meine teuerste offerte für ein gelötetes und gemufftes stahl ht frame mit gabel war ........

hello form portland.

thank you.
29er frame and fork well be 4500-5500 dollar that will give you a good idea of the price of the frames . time line is about 20-25 months. shipping to switzerland would be about $300 or so, not including taxes and duties.

let me know if you have questions.
cheers,
pat




 das ganze  edel aufgebaut.... könnt ihr ja selber ausrechnen....
 sichr was vom teuersten was HT`s betrifft


----------



## mete (18. Februar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> meine teuerste offerte für ein gelötetes und gemufftes stahl ht frame mit gabel war ........
> 
> hello form portland.
> 
> ...



und auch nur 2 jahre Wartezeit, Vanilla? So ausgebucht wie die sind, wollen die glaube ich gar keine Aufträge mehr vergeben, da sind unrealistische Preise ein adäquates Mittel um überflüssige Kunden loszuwerden .


----------



## divergent! (18. Februar 2011)

ich glaub im workshop war ein ventana isogrid tandem fpr 16000â¬ aufwÃ¤rts..


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Februar 2011)

Ja mete
Genau die......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Februar 2011)

ich bin gestern im zürcher umland an einem bikeshop vorbeigekommen, in dem ein merida 96 fully für 9450 sfr im schaufenster stand. sicher nicht das teuerste, aber ich habe mich schon gefagt, wer das in diesem dörfchen mit vielleicht 20 häusern kaufen soll


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2011)

ach du in ilmenau fährt auch ein ferrari enzo rum....von daher


----------



## IceQ- (20. Februar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ich bin gestern im zürcher umland an einem bikeshop vorbeigekommen, in dem ein merida 96 fully für 9450 sfr im schaufenster stand. sicher nicht das teuerste, aber ich habe mich schon gefagt, wer das in diesem dörfchen mit vielleicht 20 häusern kaufen soll


prestige Objekt.

Mein ex Händler hat es auch, als ich ihn gefragt habe, ob er damit rechnet, es loszuwerden meinte er:

"Nein, es dient mir rein dazu, dass wenn sportlichere Kunden kommen, diese denken ich hätte dieses Profil ebenfalls und somit neue Kunden gewinne" 

Ergo, nix besonderes und wenn der Händler ordentlich Umsatz und Gewinn macht, fallen 10 000 CHF kaum auf. Ich persönlich finde, dass es gutes Marketing ist, denn wer ist nicht schon in einen Bikeladen und hat sich gedacht "alter hat der auch was hochwertigeres als die 2k Kisten?"


----------



## zuki (21. Februar 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> prestige Objekt.
> 
> 
> Ergo, nix besonderes und wenn der Händler ordentlich Umsatz und Gewinn macht, fallen 10 000 CHF kaum auf. Ich persönlich finde, dass es gutes Marketing ist, denn wer ist nicht schon in einen Bikeladen und hat sich gedacht "alter hat der auch was hochwertigeres als die 2k Kisten?"



Wenn er guten Umsatz macht, bekommt er ein, zwei Topmodell(e) ins Schaufenster auf Komission gestellt und muss gar nix dafür löhnen.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Februar 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Wenn er guten Umsatz macht, bekommt er ein, zwei Topmodell(e) ins Schaufenster auf Komission gestellt und muss gar nix dafür löhnen.


 
oder er hat ne gewisse marke,  die schön 
verhindert das anderes zeug rumliegt

ich muss aber erhlich zugestehen
das bikeshops mich dann anziehen, wenn ich weiss das sie gewisse kleine buden im angebot habenoder etwas was ich mir nicht leisten kann oder will 
der trend zum riesenladen mit 100 oder mehr mittelklassebikes hat sicher berechtigung- aber ob da dann ein 8000er auch auffällt wenn nicht in szene gesetzt  

@ all
 wars das hier? gibts echt keine 10000 euro serienmodelle.??


----------



## Baumarktbomber (21. Februar 2011)

Grad auf der Specialized Seite entdeckt -> 29er S-Works Epic für 9900 $


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (21. Februar 2011)

20000 dm! 200000 ostmark...geschätzte 4mrd reichsmark


----------



## sramx9 (21. Februar 2011)

diese ganzen Serienbikes am oberen Ende der Preisskala interessieren mich eigentlich herzlich wenig - ABER - zum relativieren des Preises des eigenen Bikes eignen sie sich ganz hervorragend


----------



## Sahnie (25. Februar 2011)

Alles Billigkrams gegen die Rennradler:

Einfach mal die Komponenten auf dieser Seite zusammenrechnen und man weiß was man für ein Rennrad ausgeben kann.

http://www.ax-lightness.de/xist4c/web/AX-RAHMENSET_id_22552_.htm


----------



## IceQ- (27. Februar 2011)

Stöckli hat mir gerade das neueste Prospekt geschickt, schön mit Aufforderung für deren Marathons (die ich sehr geniesse, weil sehr schön)

Das Stöckli Beryll Carbon RS mit DT Swiss XRC 1250 LRS und Syntace Cockpit kostet schlappe 11 000 CHF... das sind 8 600 Euro zum aktuellen Kurs.

Das wäre jetzt von der neune Saision das mir bekanntsete und teuerste.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. April 2011)

M55 Beast-Hybrid Bike ...

... für nur ca. 25.000 Euro.


----------



## Freezer (16. April 2011)

z.B. 

Cannondale-2011-Flash-Ultimate-Factory-Racing-Team *8199,00â¬*






oder als Fully

Cannondale-2011-Scalpel-Team-Ultimate-Factory-Racing-Team *8499,00â¬*


----------



## zuki (16. April 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> M55 Beast-Hybrid Bike ...
> 
> ... für nur ca. 25.000 Euro.



Das sind aber E-Bikes. Sehen auch noch extrem Schei.e aus.


----------



## MTB-ROBBY (27. April 2011)

Scott Scale 899 = 9499 Euro

Rahmen:Scale CarbonGabel T Swiss XCR 100 RaceSchaltwerk:Sram XXUmwerfer:Sram XXSchalthebel:Sram XXBremsen:Sram Avid XX World Cup Carbon 160 160Kurbeln:Sram XX BB30 42-28Innenlager:Sram XX PF30 integriertZahnkranz:Sram XX 11-36 TKette:Sram PC 1091LaufrÃ¤der T Swiss XR - SLReifen:Schwalbe Furious Fred EVO 26 x 2.0Lenker:Scott Pilot SL Handlebar comboVorbau:Scott Pilot SL Handlebar comboSteuersatz:Ritchey WCS Carbon Tapered 1.5â - 1 1 8âSattel:Selle Italy SLRSattelstÃ¼tze:Ritchey Superlogic Carbon 34.9mmFarben:Carbon schwarzGewicht:7,48 kg


----------



## zuki (28. April 2011)

MTB-ROBBY schrieb:


> Scott Scale 899 = 9499 Euro
> 
> Rahmen:Scale CarbonGabel T Swiss XCR 100 RaceSchaltwerk:Sram XXUmwerfer:Sram XXSchalthebel:Sram XXBremsen:Sram Avid XX World Cup Carbon 160 160Kurbeln:Sram XX BB30 42-28Innenlager:Sram XX PF30 integriertZahnkranz:Sram XX 11-36 TKette:Sram PC 1091Laufräder T Swiss XR - SLReifen:Schwalbe Furious Fred EVO 26 x 2.0Lenker:Scott Pilot SL Handlebar comboVorbau:Scott Pilot SL Handlebar comboSteuersatz:Ritchey WCS Carbon Tapered 1.5 - 1 1 8Sattel:Selle Italy SLRSattelstütze:Ritchey Superlogic Carbon 34.9mmFarben:Carbon schwarzGewicht:7,48 kg



Sehr schönes Bike. Das wäre dann schön etwas für den kommenden 6er im Lotto.


----------



## InoX (28. April 2011)

genau auf das hab ich nach der ersten Seite auch getippt. Aber Speci scheint ja doch etwas teurer zu sein. Ich denke bei nem 6er würde ich über beide und nen custom Aufbau nachdenken Vielleicht auch maln Rennrad... hachja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

